# What to expect at 8 weeks?



## lkcheertex (Apr 20, 2011)

I'd love to hear from those who have been through this what to expect from a puppy behavior, housebreaking, development wise this week. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Army_Dog (Nov 10, 2013)

It really depends on the temperament of your specific puppy. What I have been blessed with is a super high drive vocalizing loveable munchkin who demands a lot of outdoor time and attention to tire him out! 

As far as housebreaking, it goes pretty quickly but ultimately depends entirely on you, how often can you take him out (every time he pees on the carpet because he had no choice is a step back)... etc. 

Crating went very very quickly with merlin, put him in there with a raw meaty bone and he'll be happy for 8 hours or so.

But really, depends on the puppy. 

PS I almost forgot to mention the landshark phase. Invest in some gloves for when you play with your puppy. from about 10 weeks on hes going to want to chew on hands... alot.. and since it will take them a bit to learn bite inhibition, gloves are a must unless you have insanely strong skin or dont mind looking like you set up barb wire bare handed


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Every pup is different but best way to prepare is to go thru --> Welcome to the GSD/FAQ's for the first time owner - German Shepherd Dog Forums

And particularly these 2 sites:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...191183-top-training-expectations-puppies.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-time-owner/165774-gsd-puppy-primer-tips.html

Good luck and make sure you also have --> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...hat-crate-training-why-put-my-puppy-cage.html


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

I can say this and this is general puppy advice: be consistent. If you don't want the puppy laying on the couch, get him or her off the couch at once! Don't be wishy washy with it!


----------



## KiwiWolf (Apr 30, 2013)

My pup just turned 9 weeks old yesterday, she's a lovely quiet pup. Still not completely housebroken i.e she takes so much watching to make sure she goes to the bathroom outside, no accidents so far today so it's quite promising! Loads of biting and chewing on the hands which we are trying to redirect. Crating goes very easy at night but not so well during the day, but I have to leave for a few hours so I'm not totally sure if she calms down or not

Hope this helps 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

